# Roxy Ollie Pop Vs. Never Summer Pandora



## Emur00 (Sep 11, 2011)

looking for people with experience on either one. I am buying a new board this season and it looks like its coming down to these two boards. 
I am looking for a Park/freestyle board that will be fun to press, butter, and play with while still being able to handle groomers decently and hit some jumps. Any and all input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

My daughter has 2010 and 2011 Ollie Pops and she rode the 2012 this summer at High Cascade, she loves it for the type of riding you describe.


----------



## Emur00 (Sep 11, 2011)

Also, anyone have opinions on the Gnu B-Street? I board in the north east so I am drawn by the magne traction for ice gripping riding outside the park (park is my main goal in this board, but it needs to be stable elsewhere too). Does the NS pandora grip just as well? I know the pandora is more damp so it rides smoother but I really need that traction when boarding on the ice and hard conditions here in the east.


----------



## Mervin MTX (Jan 25, 2011)

Emur00 said:


> Also, anyone have opinions on the Gnu B-Street? I board in the north east so I am drawn by the magne traction for ice gripping riding outside the park (park is my main goal in this board, but it needs to be stable elsewhere too). Does the NS pandora grip just as well? I know the pandora is more damp so it rides smoother but I really need that traction when boarding on the ice and hard conditions here in the east.


there's a discussion on MTX vs VG so you should read that
and do not listen to ppl who say ollie pop is beginner board. it is no longer true. 2010 and older ollies are BTX and beginner-intermediate. that changed once it got added C2 BTX in 2011


----------

